# This seasons bucks.



## texasdigger (Nov 17, 2008)

I know this off subject, but I know some of you guys are hunters also.  Here are the two bucks my father and I harvested this year.  Mine was a ten point that scored around 130", and his was a scoreable 14 point with a total of 21 points that scored around 133".  This was not my biggest deer ever, but I thought I would share.  If any of you guys are hunting this season good luck, and good luck as always with your bottle collecting.  Thanks for looking.
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 17, 2008)

dad's


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice buck (bucks) but damn, looks like the shot was a little off on the 3 X 3.  Congratulations anyway.  I got a nice forked horn mule deer this year in Northern California.  I ended up with 100 lbs of meat, "de-boned" so it was a pretty good size for a fork.  My friend shot one close to the same weight but had a nice wide rack on it.  I think his was a 4 by 4, what you'd call an 8 point (10 points counting the eye guards, it's a California thing)


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 17, 2008)

I can hear lots of hunter near my house.  The shooting makes me a little afraid of going outside even though they can't come on our property.  It also makes me a little scared to go digging.  They're hunting deer and bear here in Southwestern NY.  I could never kill anything, but I know you have to eat.  I hear venison jerky is good.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 17, 2008)

> Mine was a ten point


 
 California does everything different.  Your ten point would be a 4X4 here.  We don't count the points on the lower 1/3 of the rack.  We call those eye guards and the hunting regulations tell us those don't count.  You got some big deer in Texas.  What did that big boy weigh?


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, that sucks, but I'll be careful.  Good point about wearing white, as it is snowing here now.  I prefer beef jerky.  I used to get some in NH that was really good.  I can't remember the name or where to get it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2008)

Our Rifle season didn't start yet.The Monday after thanksgiving is the first day of buck or doe that lasts two weeks.I used to hunt archery only,do a lot of scouting, and get the big bucks. Now it is all about the meat, not the points for me.I will probably put up a picture of  a nice marinated tender loin and some mashed potato's on the side[8D] 
   Nice BUCKS !!!!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 17, 2008)

Target shooting is really fun.  It takes  practice for some of us, though [8|][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Red just wear a blaze orange jump suit and a hat and you will be fine [8D]


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 17, 2008)

The shot looks bad on the second deer because he was quatering away when he shot him.  That is the entrance wound.  He is not gut shot, and the shot got both lungs and the heart.  The deer went maybe ten yards.  Eveyone scores or counts points differently state to state.  We are not feeder hunters.  All of our deer were taken with no feeders just proper scouting and set up.  I will post the pic. of my deer from last year, and a huge buck a buddy just shot now.
 The mount scored 142 3/8".  This years buck was right at 200 pounds.  
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 17, 2008)

167 3/8"


----------



## woody (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice drop tines.
 I'm still hunting. Haven't had much luck, but there is still 3 weeks left in the season.
 How much did those bucks weigh???


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 17, 2008)

drop tine 200+
 typical 10 mount 190-200
 14 point 180-190
 this year ten 200 

 I am trying to work out a hunt in Iowa soon.  I cannot wait!  There are some real monsters in that state!


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Our season doesnt start till next weekend up here. Ive got a pretty big one thats been showing up on trail cams all summer around my stand. Now i just need him to walk out on me []


----------



## jdogrulz (Nov 17, 2008)

WOW, some really nice bucks you guys. Makes me miss home seeing that. BUT I HATE THE COLD NOW.. and South Florida's deer are no bigger than my dogs, so not worth even going out[:'(]

 Good job again and enjoy that meat!!


----------



## adshepard (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice bucks!  Congratulations gentlemen.  

 I really hate deer.  We have too many in Connecticut.  I know too many people that have hit them with thier cars and I've come close a dozen times in the past few years.  Damn things eat my vegetable garden all the time.

 The only good deer is a dead deer.

 All bow hunters are welcome on my property in season to kill the varmints.

 Alan


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 17, 2008)

I am almost embarrassed to post this pic of the deer I got this year, his rack may be small compared to yours but I've already made a couple of lbs of venison jerkey, mmm mmm good!  I'm not a trophy hunter, I just love the hunt, and I love the meat!  I got him opening day and it rained pretty hard, the mountains burned this summer (Plumas County, CAL), so it was a bit messy, wet ash everywhere, slick as crap.


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice buck!  To me hunting has little to do with horn size or amount of deer harvested.  To me it more about just being out there.  I love the meat, but have only shot 3 deer in the past eight years.  We have alot longer season here than most states so you can more so pick the deer you want to shoot.  It sounds easier than it is by the way.  Some states have two week seasons.  That would be tough to harvest nice a deer every year. 

 Bottle digging go hand in hand with me.  Just about everywhere we hunt there has been atleast a small trash pile found.  Something to do in the middle of the day.  Thaknks for all the replies .  

 Brad


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 17, 2008)

We've got a two week season up here...and most of the state is in "earn-a-buck" aka no buck tag untill you shoot a doe. Definately tough. 

 Very nice deer by the way []


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice bucks, photos and topic.  Bear season is the big one here in Penn next Mon-Wed.  A 745 pounder taken near here last year.  Most guys do not go unless there is snow, and we already have snow.  As Rick said, the Monday after Thanksgiving is always the opening of deer season here.  Around here it is like a National Holiday, schools closed, factories closed...all for the first day only.  

 Good luck and thanks for sharing.


 PD


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 18, 2008)

Your deer have already rutted up there right?  Man if so that sucks!!  Your best oppurtunity for a big buck is during the rut, and ours is alomost over here so I am sure it is done up there.  Good luck for your opening day!

 Brad


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2008)

NICE DEER! MAKES ME HUNGERY! PENN DIGGER I WANT TO SEE A BEAR IF YOU GET ONE! NOW THAT IS ALOT O MEAT AND WOULD SAVE LOT OF MONEY AT THE GROCERY STORE!


----------



## woody (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's a spike horn I got today dressed 120 lbs.
 Not a big buck but it'll sure be tastey.


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 20, 2008)

That is a good one to take for meat too.  You don't want him spreading those horn genes around.  Way to go!! Enjoy the venison!


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey you guys, just got back from opening weekend of the gunseason up here. And i got nothing [&:] Only thing i saw was a coyote and i popped a shot off at him through the brush figured that i could get a nice blanket out of it...but man there fast haha. My dad got a fork and a doe and my cousin got a small basket rack 8 pointer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2008)

Good eatin there Wood,like the old saying goes...you can't eat the horns.We have a rack restriction here in PA that started a few years back.No more shooting y bucks or spikes.The racks have to have 3 on one side and two on the other or its not legal.I have seen some bigger bucks in the last few years because of this change.
  I will be happy with a doe or 2 for the pan [8D]


----------



## woody (Nov 24, 2008)

Yea, Rick, I picked up the venison from the butcher yesterday and I figure I got about 60 lbs of meat from the spike.
 I'm having some steaks for supper tonight.
 They have incorporated in northern New Hampshire a law that a buck must have at least 2 points on one side and 1 point on the other. 3 point buck to be legal during antlered only season.
 Where I am at, in central N.H., it is still legal to take a 2 point buck during antlered only.
 Here's another picture.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow I never herd that one Tony? Do you mean when you first start out hunting you have to get a doe first? Or at each start of the new season? its funny how each state has some weird rules.We used to have a 3 day doe season for many years,now its a doe or a buck in a 2 week period.I like it this way much better.If you have 2 doe tags you can get 2 doe and a buck.But I am always happy with what ever god blessed me with that day doe or buck.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 24, 2008)

Each season you have to fill your doe tag before you can shoot a buck. But if you shoot a doe and dont get a buck that year your doe will carry through till the next year. No antler restrictions though


----------



## texasdigger (Nov 24, 2008)

The horn rules do help some, but there is one big down fall.  There are bucks that will never be more than a spike.  You have to let them live, and they keep spreading there genes around.  It could be fixed with a law that says mature spkes can be shot, but again only an expert can gauge age on the fly well.

 Brad


----------



## BOHUNTER (Dec 4, 2008)

Living in Florida, I used to hunt Texas...... then I found Illinois! when you see a 5 year old in Illinois you will never shoot a TExas buck again! LOL Yall are like ours here in Florida...Youll be strickined with Humongousbucks syndrome! I shot a baby this year cause not one of 4 of us shot anything so I said to each his own, my trophy criteria went down, really down, but he weighed 165lbs. Eats like a 275lber...LOL

 Now I mix arrowhead hunting with bowhunting and Im guessing some bottle looking now!

 Steve

 Im a flintknapper.
 www.flintknappingart.com


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2008)

I used to bow hunt like I dig for bottles, A  LOT! [8D] But these days I (meat hunt) with the trusty 30-06.My dad is on a fixed income,and a freezer full of venison helps him out.
   If a buck walks by cool,if a fat doe walks by, even better.I got 110 pound doe yesterday,I'm glad to, because its raining cats & dogs today.[]


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a 110 lb. doe, Rick.
 It'll be good eating and your Father will appreciate it, too.
 Here in NH we can only take 1 deer with a firearm, be it a muzzleloader or rifle/shotgun/handgun.
 You can take 2 with a bow, though.
 I think they kill more deer on the highways of Pa. every year than they have in the whole deer heard of NH. LOL......


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey tony maybe that coyote was a dude with a coyote coat on [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2008)

I would put up a pic but I am on my dads pc and he doesn't have the capability.I hear you with the deer on the highway statistics I saw 10 just on the way up here..
  Here we can get up to 5 tags or more depending what county you are in.I don't like to get more then 2 tags, because you can only eat one deer at a time,and I am happy with one for the year.[]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 4, 2008)

Tags!!!! We can shoot two a day down here. There are plenty of trophy bucks around too if that is what you are into. I always look for a cow horn or young doe. Best eatin and I don't do much trophy huntin or trophy anything for that matter. I don't shoot or fish for fun but I do for the vittles.

 Got a big chunk of dirt I own here too so I don't have to have a licens to hunt on it. Sur makes it easyer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2008)

I hear ya cap,when I put them cross hairs on what ever walks in view.Tender loins and taters fill the scope [] It always feels better when your hunting for food.If I didn't like to eat deer,or didn't know any one who does,I would stop hunting.I know people who say every year,(I can't wait to get out there and kill something) that way of thinking is defiantly not the right way. 
  Speaking of that my uncle just found a spike buck dead and wasted in the woods by his house today.It seemed like it was there since Monday,so the meat is gone.What a waste.Spikes are illegal to hunt here in pa.Someone must have shot it and said oh  chit! its only a spike, and left it there.If it was mistake I would have butchered it my self .Not wasted it.But like I said some people just shoot to shoot.


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice deer, guys. I have not hunted for several years, but I love venison. It's too bad that some idiot left a spike buck there to rot. If you mistakenly kill an illegal deer and report it to the PA Game Commission, I think it's only a small fine, plus you get to keep the meat.  ~Jim


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 4, 2008)

It is not just about meat or horns to me.  I just love to hunt.  We wait until the right buck comes out then we take him. I will  shoot another doe for meat this year.  We don't shoot the first thing that comes out because that ends your season.  We wait for a nice buck, and then we take him.  Then it is doe hunting from there out.  If I don't shoot a doe so be it.  As far as deer weight goes Illinois does have us beat, but horn size Texas can keep up woth anywhere.  Nice discussion guys thanks for taking part.
 Brad


----------



## craigc90 (Dec 4, 2008)

My boy got his first deer this year and its a nice spike. I think I am more excited then he is.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 6, 2008)

I keep thinking of Marisa Tomei's description of hunting in My Cousin Vinny... Yup - have no desire to go out and kill a deer. But I will eat it! Killed a deer with my car once and stupidly did not call anyone to come get it, so it rotted and I feel really bad about that. What a waste, plus it was near houses so I probably stunk up the neighborhood for a while.  
 I *did* kill a lobster last night[].. tasted better than venison to me.

 Kate


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 14, 2008)

Just looking back over posts that I missed while I was up my dads hunting.His pc is slowwwwww  so I give up and shut it off.Dial up is the worst!
  I like hunting,but not like I used to.I like digging for bottles more these days.I used to do the home work like you do,scout off season and keep the hunting clothes as clean as whistle.Then go back on opening day of the archery season and try and kill that buck.
   My nick name used to be squirrel to all of my older hunting friends.They used to say I was in trees more then I was on the ground.But now days I want to shoot that deer quick and get it in the freezer for my dad.
  As I type this, 3 deer just showed up on my sidewalk,eating corn.There my pets though [8D]


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is the buck I got this year with a bow and arrow.  9 points with 16" inside spread.  This is a real good deer for where I hunt in the Texas Coastal Praries near Edna, Texas.


----------

